# laparoscopy and dye should I have it done?



## Cma700

Hi I am really worried.  I have been trying to conceive for nearly 3 years. My periods range from 28-54 days and I have been using clear blue smiley face sticks I seem to have a luteral phase changing each month from 7 to 13 days.  I also have spotting before my period starts and i never know when to count as day 1.  when i see pink strands brown discharge or bright red blood?  period/spotting can sometimes last up to 12 days!  I went to my gp after trying for a year I was sent for an ultra sound in case of pocs that was clear.  I had a HSG in July 2013.  The results showed that the dye didnt go into one tube but it went in the other. I have taken 4 months of clomid and they have brought my cycle down to around 25 days! Too many periods now! 
Now for what I am really writing about, as the dye only went up one tube the consultant wants to do a laparoscopy and dye. He has said this could be due to congenital abnormalities, blockage or spasm and see if there is any endometriosis.  I am petrified and worried I won’t be able to mange to go through with this surgery.  He did say that there is a chance that he wont find anything,  then I am thinking I don’t want to put myself through all this stress if it is going to be ok.  
Is it worth having it done?  What is it like?  Is this the same for many people?  
Clare


----------



## Riley12

Hi Clare,

I had a lap & dye in 2012: I was under for 10 minutes so the effects from the general anaesthetic were minimal/zero.  

I was told my tubes were completely blocked and that IVF would be my only option.  

The recovery was a few days, I was bloated (they pump you full of gas so that they can see everything clearly), and a bit sore.  The cuts they made (tiny) healed very quickly and I never actually needed to take the painkillers they gave me.

For me it was invaluable: 10 minutes and a few uncomfortable days were worth it to know where I stood and what my options were.

Obviously this is my experience and I know it's not the same for everyone.

Riley x


----------



## fififi

Clare - the thought of the procedure is much, much worse than the reality especially if you've not been in theatre before. Plus I imagine you're feeling nervous about what the dye test failing means.

Firstly try not to worry too much. You are being seen by a consultant and they should be able to talk you through all that's worrying you - or at least you should be able to ring up and speak to a specialist nurse. I think it would be a good idea to contact the hospital/clinic and ask if there's someone you can talk too about the results of your histosalopingogram (sp?!!).

It may be a case of a simple blockage in your tube which the dye couldn't push out originally. The laproscopy uses same dye only this time whilst it's going through your stomach is filled with air so that the surgeon can use a mini microscope at the end of a tube (passed through a small incision made in/near your belly button) to see what's going on. Lots of people find that a laproscopy clears tubes without the surgeon having to do anything.

Because of your irregular periods there's a chance it's something else and could possibly be endometriosis. I have endo but fortunately get few symptoms from it. What endo does is create growths in your womb/ovaries that can only be seen via laproscopy. Depending on where they are and how big the surgeon may remove them as part of the same laproscopy. As the endometriomas are hormonal they can cause your body to have unusual cycles and/or pain at time of ovulation/period. If you do have endo it isn't something to be afraid of as it can be very slight and not affect you at all. There's lots of people who can support you on FF if that is the case and often by changing your diet and use of towels rather than tampons you can diminish its effects.

I've had two laproscopies now and they really are a painless procedure as you are given a general anesthetic. Afterwards you will find your stomach is bloated and you'll probably walk like you've been on a long horse ride!!! You'll need a day or two off work to just rest and relax with paracetamol and possibly slightly stronger painkiller depending on what they find. My first one was over in less time than it took my DH to go and get a coffee from hospital canteen!

Try not to worry and view it as a chance to get an expert to have a good look at your insides, giving them a mini-makeover all set for a positive fertility outcome a few months down the line


----------



## Cma700

Thank you for the lovely replies I know it is answers I need to move forward. It is good to hear others experiences. My other worry is I am not sure what the best outcome would be from the operation ?


----------



## ForeverBlue

I had a lap and dye, with hysteroscopy yesterday, so currently recouping on the sofa with my laptop. I had a HyCoSy scan 5 and a half years ago, which showed my tubes were fine, yesterday showed that both of my tubes were completely blocked, and I have adhesions in my left ovarian fossa. We need IVF. I'd definitely recommend having the procedure done - we were going to have IUI, which would have been completley pointless if we hadn't known. I'm gutted, completley didn't expect that diagnosis at all.


----------



## LuluLimon

Hi Clarke
I had one done in March as I had a sub-septate uterus. It was ok as the others have said and scars are tiny. It was useful as it enabled my ob-gynae to clear out mild endo I didnt know I had and confirm tubes working. Unf it hasn't yet resulted in a bfp for us, but at least we knew things were working so it helped move us along the road to ivf funding.

All the best and really don't worry the drs and anaesthetists do lots of these each week.


----------



## Lilly83

I would certainly have one done, I had to push to get mine and they found a lot if stuff they weren't expecting to find so glad I did

My first was 30 min just to look around but then I had a much longer one to deal with what they found, after the first I was back at work after 3 days and the day I got out was cooking/cleaning, scars are tiny too

Much better to see what's going on

Lilly xx


----------



## Cma700

What sorts of things can they find? I'm starting to really panic now about this and the actual procedure. If they don't find anything is it just classed as unexplained ? I am getting myself all worked up xxx


----------



## fififi

Cma    
Try not to worry yourself. What people mean by finding things is that your consultant will be able to see if there is any specific reason as to why you are not getting pregnant naturally. A laparoscopy is a really common procedure so when you go in for it you'll probably find another 4/5 ladies there for same thing. In the majority of cases both Fallopian tubes will be clear - possibly getting unblocked as a result of the dye passing through which is why in your case that's what they've suggested. If no permanent blockage is found and the ovaries look normal then your infertility will be classed as unexplained. (Again this is what happens to majority of ladies)
There is a chance that you have a blocked tube - in theatre the surgeon will try to unblock it but if this isn't possible they will talk to you afterwards and explain how this can be overcome in order for you to hopefully get pregnant.
During the laparoscopy the surgeon will also look for signs of cysts which if present might indicate endometriosis. Unless you have other symptoms and your consultant talked about this being something they were concerned about its unlikely to be an issue for you.

Written down it all seems quite scary but in reality it is far less stressful. I do think you'd benefit from phoning your clinic to talk to someone about your worries. The nurses are there to support their patients so speak to them as most are very knowledgable and caring.

Hugs


----------



## tinkerbell24

Hi I echo fififi. I had a Lap last year I begged my gyno for the lap after the hsg and he was refusing saying my tube was blocked that was that , I bugged and bugged and they did it and so glad they did as I has lots of scar tissue blocked swollen tube and hydro, though this may not be the case for glyph it's better to get it checked to see if there are problems a hsg can't see and hopefully if anything is found it can be fixed. I was up abd about the day after good luck x


----------



## Cma700

Got it booked for this Thursday getting very nervous now.  Do they normally let you out within a few hours of having it done. Not having it done till afternoon. How serious is having a general anesthetic?


----------



## Me Myself and I

Assuming you have no other health issues, GA are generally safe. 
Most women come home after recovery/tea&biscuits.


----------



## tinkerbell24

I had my operation at 12 and was out at 4. Sounds silly but I have a fear of anesthetic and told them before I went in the room and I had a nurse talking to me whilst they were putting me under and I felt alot better I was so so nervous but you'll honestly be find keep us updated and goodluck and make sure you get plenty of rest after x


----------



## Cma700

What happens when you come round I've read that you have a tube in your throat and wear a cathatire (sorry can't spell) . Felt like I've been getting a cold feeling. Glands etc for the past week and half so worried I won't be up to GA . I'm normally fit and well gym 4 times a week lots of energ.


----------



## Lilly83

I didn't for my first for a basic lap you shouldn't, the second lap I had surgery on my bladder so had a bag for a few days

I was worried about the tube as I have a phobia about vomiting/gagging, haven't been sick for 20 years! I quizzed them and they are assured me the tube would be out before I woke up and it was, didn't recall a thing 

Lauren x


----------



## Cma700

Think I'm making myself stress more by reading stuff. Just read you have to have an internal examination and something put up you similar to a smear before the op.  Really don't think I can go through with this.


----------



## Lilly83

Sorry I wouldn't of answered your question if I knew it would make you feel worse, I didn't have anything inserted before my op itself so not sure on that one

Lilly


----------



## Beandreaming

Cma700,  definitely go for it!  It is the best way to find any problems that can help you.  I was so nervous about my laparoscopy and hysteroscopy (had it in Jan 2013).  It turned out I didn't have any major issues, they diathermed (lasered) some mild endo, but overall it was such a relief to know everything was healthy and my tubes were clear (although we are now having IVF anyway).  

I had never had a GA before and I was worried about it but it was fine, you have no memory.  Afterwards you get tea and biscuits and then they recommend 2 weeks recovery but that must be extreme as I was fine in a couple of days.  I did have some shoulder tip pain.

I had two tiny scars, one inside my tummy button and one lower but they have all but disappeared now.

No regrets at all about the procedure.  The surgeons do 8-10 of these a day, it is vey routine for them.

Good luck & don't worry about anything

Xx


----------



## Cma700

No you didn't make me feel worse you made me feel better! I was reading things on other internet sites from hospitals talking about risks and what happens etc. you made it sound like I would be fine. Thank you for your advice. I know I will always find bad stuff if I keep looking.


----------



## Sarah151181

Please dnt worry I had it done in oct and was fine, I work in operating theatres as well so knew everything that wud happen!
You do have a tube in to help u breathe whilst the op is done but this comes out at the end and u will have no knowledge of this happening as u are still kinda out of it! I didn't have examination but they do insert a tube down there in the op to release the dye
To be honest I was fine afterwards n had no discomfort really apart from period type cramp which went after they have me tramado, I was home after a few hours too
If u are concerned let the anaesthetist know as they can give u a tablet to help relax u  x


----------



## Peds_Gal

I had mine done a few weeks ago & was so nervous, but the doctor and nurses were amazing and I thought to myself it's been ages since I've had a good sleep! 
Next thing I know I'm wide awake and it had all been done! Apart from feeling a bit nauseous was up and about 20 mins after and on my way home, they would only let me go after I had a wee! I was a bit spaced out when using the toilet and pulled the emergency cord thinking it was a flush and a nurse came rushing in! Ha ha!
X


----------



## Dudders

In the nicest way possible sweetie, I am sending you a virtual slap!!  STEP AWAY FROM THE INTERNET!!

In the space of 12 months I have had 8 GAs - 3 egg collections, 3 laparoscopies, 1 hysteroscopy and an erpc.  The preparation is basically the same for all of them - I will walk you through one of the laparoscopies that I had as a day case, which will hopefully ease your mind a little.  The purpose of the laparoscopy was ovarian diathermy and they also carried out a hysteroscopy at the same time just to check out my uterus.

I arrived at the hospital at around 7am and queued up outside waiting to be admitted.  They opened the ward and we moved in to a waiting room where we were then called one by one and shown to a bed.  The nurse explains what they need you to do - you provide a urine sample (never been confirmed but as far as I know they do a pregnancy test), and then get dressed in the hospital gown and some lovely disposable knickers.  Usually someone from the anaesthetic team will come and see you and just ask a few questions about allergies, whether you have any crowns etc.  A nurse will come and do obs (your temperature, heart rate and blood pressure) to get baseline measurements.  They may come round more than once pre-op as of course people are nervous and they need to get an accurate measurement - no need to panic whether they do or don't.  Someone from the surgical team will also come and see you to confirm what is being done and to go through the consent form with you.  Some of the risks can sound a little frightening but are very rare and they only tell you because they have to and NOT because there is a high likelihood of them happening - in fact I think on several occasions they gave me the percentages on the form.

You sit about waiting to be taken to surgery - so make sure you take a book or a magazine to occupy yourself.  When they are reaching the end of the previous surgery then will take you to prepare for your anaesthetic in a room adjacent to the operating theatre.  They will put various monitoring devices on you - usually a clip on your finger and some pads on your chest and a blood pressure cuff.  They will then put in your IV - most often in the back of your hand which can be a little bit painful but once it's in you don't notice it.  Then the anaethetist will come in and explain what they will do.  Sometimes you are given a little gas and then they will inject the anaesthetic in to your IV and you will fall asleep very quickly.

Next thing you know, you wake up in recovery.  You may be a bit cold and you will almost certainly have a dry throat, and just generally feel a little bit groggy.  Once they are happy you are awake and ok, then they send you back to the ward.  Nurses will come round and do more obs to make sure you are back to baseline.  They will want to know that you have been for a wee and had something to eat and then will let you go home once they are happy, which is usually a couple of hours after surgery.

Recovery varies - the day of the op you still don't really feel anything - in fact one of my ops I went home and cooked dinner lol.  The following few days your stomach muscles will feel sore and it can be uncomfortable moving from laying/sitting to standing.  All of my laps I have been back to normal in a couple of days.  You will have 3 or 4 incisions - one in or just below your belly button, another several inches below that, and then one by your hip and sometimes one by each hip.  They will usually be dissolvable stitches so you won't need to have them removed.  You usually keep the dressings on and dry for a few days and then you can change them or remove them depending how the incision looks.

So honestly, absolutely nothing scary.  Yes they do put a tube in your throat, but this is put in after you are knocked out, and removed before you are woken up.  If they check out your uterus at the same time, then they may use a speculum like with a smear, but again this will be done whilst you are asleep.  Of the 8 GAs I've had, I only had a catheter once and that was after an emergency laparoscopy, but it was put in the following morning (surgery was only started at 8pm) when it was clear I was struggling to empty my bladder.  They didn't rush in to doing this and was only done because I would have needed another surgery for my bladder.

Obviously every surgery is a bit different, but as this sounds like an exploratory operation, then they aren't likely to do anything extensive, so recovery is likely to be straightforward.

If you have any other questions please ask, but please for your own sanity step away from google as you are scaring yourself unnecessarily xx


----------



## Lilly83

Great post by Dudders!

I was so nervous before mine as had never had any kind of op or a GA, my worrying was of the tube like I sad or of being sick after, I read so much and got myself in a tizz, I didn't listen to the story's like Dudders I clung into the odd dramatic story I read, afterwards I kicked myself so much, and when the second op came round I was a different person, you will be back here after saying you didn't know what the fuss was about. You won't have a clue of anything that's happened, I didn't even know I had had a colonoscopy the second time til a letter arrived, after the first op I was up and unpacking my bags within seconds of getting back to my room

Lilly x


----------



## caz24

hi i havent read all the replies but just wanted to say i was dreading having mine done i hated the though of aperation it sounded so scary and seriuos but i was in and out in the day you feel a bit sore afterwards in your tummy but its really not that bad, if you go through with it please go through the list of things you want doing should they find such and such before you go in you see a nurse who goes through what there going to do etc with me i said i wanted ov drilling (as i have pcos), if they found endo could they please remove it, if my tubes were blocked could they try to unblock them, this way i felt like i was getting everything done i could get if it was needed, so i was ready for my next treatment ive never regratted having it done and to be honest i do feel like the ov drilling helped my body good luck xxxx


----------



## kincowie

I had a laparoscopy last month and like a few people here it was my first ever operation. I was nervous not only of having the procedure done but what they might find. I was that nervous before I went in that the anesthetist gave me a 'Gin and Tonic' via my cannula to calm me down! 

My consultant was convinced I had adhesions but thankfully he did not find any. He did find a dermoid cyst on my left ovary and a little bit of endometriosis both of which were dealt with and I actually feel a lot better knowing for sure exactly what is going on in there!

One month later and I feel fine. The wound are healing well and I'm having my second DIUI this week.

I wish you the very best of luck whatever you decide to do.


----------



## Impulse76

Hi I had hsg which they couldn't get the dye to flow.  Today I have had lap and dye procedure asleep.  I am a bit sore but everything came back normal and my tubes were just in spasm.  I go back in 6 weeks after my wedding to see what assisted procedure they will do to help us get pg.
I would deffinately do it, it's only a few days out of your life and you might be trying for a long time with a simple problem that may be stopping you from getting pg.


----------



## Baby#1

Hi Cma700 

I am as I type waiting for my date for my lap and dye, thank you for asking this question as I am not so quietly petrified myself after a horrendous hsg experience!  I was exactly like you not sure whether to go forward or not and I am still questioning myself now but I do want to know whats going on down there.  Anyway, if you would like a scaredy-cat, must have low pain thresh-hold lap buddy .. Im here loL!

Either way good luck  x


----------



## Me Myself and I

My HSG was horrific.

My laps in comparison were a walk in the park! The worst part for me was recovery - but this was due to the extent of 'work' done and infections that I tend to suffer from after any surgery/procedure.

Don't stress over this one. 

Good luck.


----------



## Cma700

Hi everyone, can I start by saying a huge thank you to everyone who answered my questions and worries.  Well I listened to everyone and had it done last Thursday ! I can say apart from the whole hospital thing it was ok. The worst part was not been able to wee for hours and they wouldn't let me go till I had! So I didn't end up leaving the hospital till 11.30 pm! I'm now recovering well. 
The staff were amazing and when the doctor came to see me he said the following: both tubes were clear, as the hsg showed one blocked tube - so that is good but they found endometriosis  and removed it. I have got to go back in 3 weeks to discuss next steps. He did say it might be worth trying naturally before anything else. So as everyone said defiantly worth it! 
Thanks again for everyone support xxx
Clare


----------



## Cma700

Does anyone know how long to keep the stockings on for?


----------



## Dudders

You can take them off now - they're really just for when you're not mobile.  Glad you went ahead and it sounds like a fairly good outcome x


----------



## fififi

Cma - glad you got good news regarding your tubes as this gives you lots more options. Hope you are not too uncomfortable for next few days and cuts heal up quickly for you.


----------



## kincowie

*cma700* Great news, I'm glad it went well for you. All the best for the next steps!

I kept my stockings on the next day as well because I wasn't moving much (at the insistence of my partner who is a doctor and a worrier!). I'm sure you'll be fine to take them off now and just keep moving as much as is comfortable.


----------



## Cma700

AF just arrived, do you think it would be ok to start bding next week? I asked the consultant and he said whenever you feel comfortable. I have read that you are at very fertile after a lap is this right? I have my appointment to see consultant in a few weeks to see what he thinks to do next. Starting to feel better now xxx


----------



## Lilly83

Personally I would, I only had 1 AF then started IVF, they say your most fertile 6 months after so I wouldn't want to wait im really impatient x


----------



## fififi

If physically you feel able then now is prime time - your baby hotel has had mini makeover so may as well try and get a guest


----------



## Cma700

Thank you I didn't realise it could make a big difference to fertility. Hopefully will be feeling better next week to try! As long as it won't do any harm ! I have booked to see consultant in a few weeks but hubbie thinks we should wait a bit to see him  as he won't b telling us anything different from when I came round from lap. Not that I can remember everything! Do they normally tell you to try naturally for a while before ivf or iui? 
Thanks for all your advice - I don't know much xxx


----------



## Cma700

It's 3 weeks today since my lap and I have had a bit of watery discharge today and last Friday. I have phoned the doctors and they have said as long as it is not red and getting worse it is ok. I am starting to panic as I am still not in normal trousers as my stomach is still tender and after walking a couple of miles yesterday I felt exhausted! I still don't feel like I could go back to work on Monday . My husband says I'm overreacting! Has anyone else had this?


----------



## Beandreaming

Hi CMA, I think that is unusual and I would try and call your surgeon and ask him.  It took me about a week to be back to normal (I had shoulder tip pain) but I only needed a couple of days on the sofa and then I was back to walking my dogs twice a day.  

I don't think 3 weeks later you should still be bloated... Unless there is a chance you are pregnant?

Xx


----------



## Weebear

I had two laps and both times had two weeks off. You need to rest. Xx


----------



## Lilly83

I think everyone's different, I went back after days from a small lap and 10 days after a 6 hour lap, was in hospital for 3 days with that one, most tend to be off 1-2 but you do hear some taking longer, no harm in getting checked out to be on the safe side x


----------

